# Assisyted Hatching?



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

Sorry to trouble you, I rang the clinic this morning and all 5 of our littles have continued growing overnight yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so we are having a day 3 transfer tomorrow at 3 pm  

4 embryos are at 4 cells and 1 embryo which was at 1 cell yesterday is now a 2 cell  By tomorrow hopefully would you hope the embryos to be 6 or 8 cells - is 8 cells a blastocyst? 

Would you recommend assisted hatching? I am 30, I believe my fsh is normal and this is a fresh cycle  (previously 1 failed fresh, 2 failed FET's)

Naturally we want to give this cycle our very best chance, as it may be our last. Therefore, would you suggest transferring 3 ??

I am feeling ok still a little tender, the bleeding has subsided a little so thats a relief. I woke up in the night and was in discomfort and took a couple of paracetemols and feel ok now.  

byeeeeeeeeeee

Lily x 

ps, hi Deborah and Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

I am delighted that your embryos are growing well!

A blastocyst is about 120 cells and does not appear until around day 4/5

I see no indiciation for assisted hatching this time.

I would not suggest having three, the risk of multiple pregnancy and all the related problems are too high.

Good luck!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry to trouble you, I rang the clinic this morning and all 5 of our littles have continued growing overnight yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so we are having a day 3 transfer tomorrow at 3 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Dear Peter

Thank you for all your help and support it has been invaluable. 

I will keep you updated of our progress 

love

Lily x


----------

